# Broken leuc back leg? ):



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I was misting my leucs and saw my males back leg looked backwards? Like the bottom of of his foot was on top and the top was on the ground when the other back leg was clearly bent and facing forward. I've notice that my female has only been out the last few days and he's been hiding. Was unable to get a picture. Is there anything I can do for him if it is broke?


----------



## dendropaul (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, hope someone is able to give you some advice on this


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can, post a picture. Frogs can be amazingly resilient, you'd be suprised. I've sen them do just fine missing an entire limb. However, the back leg can be worse than the front. With a rear leg, if disabled, will often times end up dragging it behind them, causing abrasions and open soars that can lead to infection. Its possible to that it is dislocated. I would GENTLY try to see if you can manipulate it back into place. This may work, it may not. I hope he/she recovers for you. But i would post a pic before attempting this so we can judge the condition.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

He came out of hiding and seems to be doing fine false alarm I suppose thanks guys


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

False false alarm!! His leg is so broken.... I noticed weird behavior and decided to pull him out and from the knee down on his back left leg is completely limp. We've only had him since the beginning of the month and his behavior has contradicted that of the luecs I read about the whole time. I feel so bad for him. Is there anything I can do? He's been eating and getting around okay. Even responding to recorded luec calls.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Oohh do you have any idea of how it could have broken? If It could have broken it in its tank, quarantine, shipping, etc?


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

We got him from a guy who had his dads frogs for sale but couldn't keep them and they were in bug cultures on top of his fridge. We traded video games for the "pair" which he was one of and $60 for 4 juvis. So it's noy a huge financial loss but I feel so bad for him. I'm sure he was previously mishandled I hope it wasn't anything in the tank. Not as far as I can see. Here it is but more planted now


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

This has never even come into my mind before.(broken leg on frog). Do you think that it's possible that, he was hiding somewhere in the tank and something spooked him, and when he jumped out he broke it? Or the person you bought him from somehow dropped the cultures from on top of the fridge and didn't tell you and you didn't notice? I know whenever I open my fidge the whole dang shakes and I get an avalanche of cereal and paper on top of my head!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a Patricia whose back leg would turn backward; the joint at his 'knee' would seem to bend the wrong way. Then it would go back to normal. I think it was coming out of joint and then, when he moved around, it would go back. Your little fella's leg looks a bit worse, though. Do you have a vet in your area who sees frogs? If not, you could try manipulating it back to the right position, yourself but better to see a vet, IMO. 

Poor little guy.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

There's not too many vets out here but ill look into it. I have a 3 year old that makes loud noises but knows never to touch it. That's the only thing that could have spooked him in my house. You guys are great thank you so much


----------

